# hi



## Grave Watcher (Aug 13, 2007)

hi i am new on here my sister is boogirl :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Grave Watcher, but sorry about the sister part! lol


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey gravewatcher! Glad to see ya checking in.....


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Grave Watcher!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the rest of the family...lol


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya BRO!!!!! Glad ya finally made a post!!! Now keep it up!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad to have you here Grave Watcher, but sorry about the sister part! lol


Dammit Jeff, I was soooo going there.

Welcome to the forum.

PS: I wouldn't mention the whole 'my sister is Boogirl ' thing anymore. People will get the wrong impression.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We'll forgive just about anything here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

slimy said:


> Dammit Jeff, I was soooo going there.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> PS: I wouldn't mention the whole 'my sister is Boogirl ' thing anymore. People will get the wrong impression.


PS+: Don't talk to Jeff or he will get you into trouble. He is bad apple, right to the core. LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi GW, glad you signed on.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi BooBoy...er Grave Watcher. Welcome to the Forum. Check your sanity at the door.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Gw...ya got a cool sis..
glad she pulled ya under..I mean to join the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol im soooo goin there  ------so bad girl is your sis------you poor thing, i feel so sorry for you. your life must have been rough. but on a brighter note hello and welcome


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey ya!
Welcome to the fourm!
.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

OH YOU POOR THING! Your sister is BG? I'm the one she warned you about!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Grave Watcher! Welcome to the cemetery!
(Sorry...couldn't resist that one)


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

See bro there are some nice people here.... well a few of them anyways  dont let em fool ya they ALL love me  tee hee hee


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you are postin! Your sis is a "lunatic" hee hee hee! I'm sure you'll want to be a whore too!!!! 
(Ya know we luv ya BG!!!!)


----------

